# NPM - NewPeak Metals



## System (9 April 2011)

Navaho Gold Limited (NVG) is an Australian-based exploration company focused on the discovery of world-class gold deposits in Nevada, USA and Queensland, Australia.

Navaho Gold is clearly focused on 'Carlin style' gold mineralisation, and has identified three (3) main project areas in Queensland and has assembled seven (7) projects in Nevada within the areas associated with the Carlin and Battle Mountain - Eureka Trends.

http://www.navahogold.com


----------



## surfingman (27 January 2013)

*Re: NVG - Navaho Gold*

Is anyone holding NVG? Their shale gas interests next to LNC in South Australia is getting alot of attention with a move from 0.013 to 0.035 cents at the end of last week.

LNC is claiming to have between 3 billion and 200+ Billion barrels of oil in place.


----------



## faddishworm (18 June 2013)

*Re: NVG - Navaho Gold*

Yo,

NVG saw a big spike yesterday and now a fall... This is straight after releasing news that they had found about 10 billion worth of GAS in South Australia.

Why is it do low now? Is it just falling with the rest of the mining sector?


----------



## System (17 December 2015)

On December 17th, 2015, Navaho Gold Limited (NVG) changed its name and ASX code to Dark Horse Resources Limited (DHR).


----------



## greggles (16 November 2017)

Dark Horse Resources seeing some movement recently after having some positive news regarding its Argentinean lithium projects.

This seems to be what is getting people excited:



> El Totoral
> Remote sensing work has confirmed the existence of the lithium pegmatites mapped in this area by the Company, with strike lengths of up to 4.5km recorded, and evidence of multiple phases of deformation. The San Luis historic mine exists at the northern end of this feature.




Lithium is hot at the moment so DHR could have a lot of potential if the results of the rock chip sample assays due next month are positive. One to keep an eye on.


----------



## greggles (9 January 2018)

DHR continuing its run. Anyone following this one?


----------



## greggles (5 March 2018)

Dark Horse Resources released an informative and comprehensive Argentinean Lithium and Gold Project Update and Corporate Presentation this morning. I won't go into any detail as there is too much information to digest. Needless to say they are worth a read.

The market liked the announcements and the share price is up 26.32% to 2.4c so far today. With a market cap of around $35 million, my feeling is DHR is on the verge of a re-rating. Lots of potential here.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2020)

G'day again Greg's. 
We have to stop meeting like this... 
DYOR, some interest in NZ gold prospects.


----------



## peter2 (7 September 2020)

Looking at barcodes again, tsk. You see the +67% on the day. I look at the chart and notice there's 4 billion shares issued. Not for me.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2020)

peter2 said:


> Looking at barcodes again, tsk. You see the +67% on the day. I look at the chart and notice there's 4 billion shares issued. Not for me.



Not for me either.

I am not saying it's Pharlap cross Lazarus, it's an interest is all. 
Not to mention, I like the name... 
Either way, thread updated.


----------



## IrishDigger (9 September 2020)

Name change from DHR to NewPeak Metals (NPM) effective Sep 10, 2020.

https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/a...pdf?access_token=58CGknRxVOuAmeVv4vpyDsePLfmX


----------



## System (10 September 2020)

On September 10th, 2020, Dark Horse Resources Limited (DHR) changed its name and ASX code to NewPeak Metals Limited (NPM).


----------

